# الأقسام التقنية > طلبات البرامج >  ممكن سؤال

## الاء

المستجر الي عندي مابئدر احكي فيه محادثه صوتيه بس المايك شغال وبئدر اسمع صحباتي بس همه ما بسمعوني وين المشكله بتكوووون وشو ئدر اعمل  يعني انزل مسنجر جديد ؟؟؟

----------

